# Northern California Enthusiast Get-together



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Folks, it is far to quiet in this part of town. We are out of the great recession and well on our way to enjoy this sport once more. 

Who is interested in showing up for some good old fashion SQ steak? 

I can bring my Bose OEM setup to this one. New car, looking for ideas.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

Where?????


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

Ideally we would get hosted by Bing or something of this sort. Otherwise, we can throw ideas out. 

We had meetings in So.Cal. in big parking lots and at parks.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

I'm in, listening hard for location though.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We're working on setting up another one. The last one had pretty good attendance.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*



Lycancatt said:


> I'm in, listening hard for location though.


Are you a close cousin to the warewolf cat of old days?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

very much so, transforming into something with fur and claws is what I'm good at


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

In that case I'll bring some pen and paper. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: North California Enthusiast Get-together*

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> New car, looking for ideas.












*thank me later.*


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool. I'd make time.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> *thank me later.*


:cwm8:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I went with the batman/knight rider theme:


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

What's up George?
Just because we are quiet on the forum doesn't mean we're not busy or around.  I think we are due for a meet, I'll let Richard take the lead there though. 

Teaser pic attached.....


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if its not too soon as in within two weeks, I might be able to bring an in progress stock class build in a carala, would definitely bring the cars owner so he can get ideas of whats possible.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd be down depending on when, I have surgery in 3 weeks so sometime a couple of weeks after that would work for me. If not, there's always next time.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'd be down depending on when, I have surgery in 3 weeks so sometime a couple of weeks after that would work for me. If not, there's always next time.


That's what you said last time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Last time was because I had already gone out of town once that week, so was short of funds and time with my wife. This time it's surgery, not major, but not sure I'd be up to driving that far for at least a week. As long as it's not right after, and my mom's more used to her wheelchair, I should be able to make it.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> What's up George?
> Just because we are quiet on the forum doesn't mean we're not busy or around.  I think we are due for a meet, I'll let Richard take the lead there though.
> 
> Teaser pic attached.....


Is that like a 4 DIN? I'm behind with technology these days. 

I think I can tease back a little, I'm planning on using no less than 10 10" Scan Speaks in this car hehe. I know how much you like the Danish pastries.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

papasin said:


> We're working on setting up another one. The last one had pretty good attendance.


Depending on timeline, maybe I'll swing up...if I get the suspension swap done.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Depending on timeline, maybe I'll swing up...if I get the suspension swap done.


I'd love to finally meet you Cobb. 
Hope you can make it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

sub'd. these gtg threads are almost as fun as the gtg's.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Is that like a 4 DIN? I'm behind with technology these days.


I lost count. Doesn't more gear = better sound?  LOL.

I had the perfect KISS system with the P99 and now: all this stuff just so I can try out Carplay..........



cvjoint said:


> I think I can tease back a little, I'm planning on using no less than 10 10" Scan Speaks in this car hehe. I know how much you like the Danish pastries.


Lookin' forward to seeing what you do. That's a lot of 10s for a tiny car...... Then again, why stop at 10, how about a dozen?

And everyone knows that Danes know audio.......


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be keeping my eye here... just in case.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'll be keeping my eye here... just in case.


Convoy?!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> We're working on setting up another one. The last one had pretty good attendance.


GTG thread started! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/172265-gtg-papasins-feb-28-2015-a.html


----------

